# Android Programmierung



## Robinson97 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte mit der Android app programmierung beginnen und hab bereits Kenntnisse in Java. Kann mir jemand vielleicht für den Einstieg in die Programmierung ein gutes Tutorial (auf Deutsch) dafür empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Goldi (23. Mai 2015)

Servus Robinson!

Ich habe mir zu dem Thema 2 Tutorials gekauft:

Das 1.: Adroid-Apps entwickeln für Einsteiger von Uwe Post.
Mein Einstieg in die App-Entwicklung ist damit gescheitert, was aber zunächst mal nicht gegen dieses Buch spricht. Man muss eben auch sonst ein Crack sein und mir - das ist also sehr subjektiv - war einfach die Zeit zu schade, mich mit den vielen kleinen Problemchen zu befassen, die da auftauchten und für die es auch in diesem Buch keine Antworten gibt. Das Buch baut auf eine Entwicklung in Eclipse auf. Das hat es mir bei der Installation der App-Entwicklungs-Umgebung regelrecht zerschossen. Letztendlich habe ich mich dann für Android Studio entschieden, was aus verschiedenerlei Gründen die bessere Wahl war. Und hier gibt es ein Video-Tutorial, mit dem ich dann sehr gut zurecht kam:

"Apps entwickeln mit Android-Studio", auch von Galileo Press (einfach mal bei Amazon in die Suche eingeben), kostet etwa 35 Euronen.

Ich denke, wenn es dann etwas in die Tiefe geht (Umgang mit den Sensoren im Gerät usw.), werde ich wieder auf Uwe Post zurückgreifen. Der ist nämlich ausführlicher als das Video-Training.

Gruß
Goldi


----------



## Robinson97 (23. Mai 2015)

Danke Goldi für deinen Tipp!
Werde warscheinlich wie von dir empfohlen das Uwe Post nehmen!


----------



## dzim (28. Mai 2015)

Hm. Ich denke, es kommt drauf an, wie gut man bereits Java programmieren kann, bevor man Android lernt. Und wie gut man english zumindest lesen und verstehen kann.
Ich brauchte ausser ein paar Tutorials, StackOverflow und jede menge Web-Recherche eigentlich keine Bücher oder sonst etwas kaufen. Mir hilft mittlerweile häufig eher, Googles offizielle Samples oder Projekte auf GitHub, etc., zu lesen...
Aber jeder Mensch ist anders. ;-)


----------

